# Electrical Help with new Denon AV-787 AV Receiver needed



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Denon AV-787 AV receiver that I bought from CC a few weeks ago and I have noticed that if using it in any mode I get several slight pauses of the sound. This occurs whether I am listening to DVD/CD, Satellite TV, or tuner. By "slight pause of sound" I would say it is maybe 1/4 second long. I do not see any flickering of lights/LED's/etc on any of the components when this happens. The audio seems to be the only thing affected.

At first I was thinking maybe my setup (see below) was pulling too much current but I would expect some dimming of things or protection circuitry kicking in with my components.

Is this a bad receiver? 

My system is:

VIZIO 42" LCD
Toshiba upconverting DVD (HDMI to TV HDMI connection)
Direct TV satellite box (RCA patch cords for audio to AV receiver and S-Video to TV for video)
Denon AVR-787 AV receiver 85 watts x 7 channels
Velodyne VRP-1200 12" 125watt powered sub wired to the RCA sub out on receiver
SVS 12NSD 12" powered sub 325watts also wire to RCA sub out on receiver

All of this is connected in my unfinished basement via a power strip and a VERY heavy gauge extention cord to the only outlet in my basement. I don't listen to things at totally ridiculous power levels either. 

Thanks for any advice. If its bad I will just return it for an exchange. 

:dontknow:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Do you mean all the time in any mode or just at the beginning when you switch modes?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> This occurs whether I am listening to DVD/CD, Satellite TV, or tuner


If you're using digital connections, this would be what occurs when the source momentarily drops the digital signal. This is fairly common. When the digital signal is dropped (as opposed to simply continuing to send digital zero's), the DAC in the receiver has to reaquire digital lock by sampling and ensuring the type of signal that is being sent (i.e. PCM, DD, DTS, etc). The volume contollers are muted during this transition. It all takes less than a second. Most satellite STB's drop the signal during channel change for example.

brucek


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

My suggestion is to take it to CC if is possible and let them take a look ... if is bad I'm sure they will exchange it there ...:yes::yes::yes:

If you're lucky, maybe they will just exchange it without inspecting what is wrong ... usually they sell it as an "open box" ...:yes::yes::yes:

Did you purchased new or open box???? ....:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

brucek said:


> If you're using digital connections, this would be what occurs when the source momentarily drops the digital signal. This is fairly common. When the digital signal is dropped (as opposed to simply continuing to send digital zero's), the DAC in the receiver has to reaquire digital lock by sampling and ensuring the type of signal that is being sent (i.e. PCM, DD, DTS, etc). The volume contollers are muted during this transition. It all takes less than a second. Most satellite STB's drop the signal during channel change for example.
> 
> brucek



Well I only have digital connections (HDMI) from the TV to the DVD and then I have an optical digital audio connection between the DVD/CD out and the receiver.

As for the satellite box it is NOT a digital connection but the RCA patch cords for audio to the receiver and S-video to the tv.


The problem is occuring with digital input and RCA input and even if the channel, song, station, etc has been going for a while. (i.e. not unique to changing sources).

Typically this momentary pausing of sound occurs once every 4-5 minutes of use and lasts for probably 1/4 to 1/3 of a second I would guess. It is somewhat annoying when you are really into a song or a movie and it happens.


Think I have a problem that I should return it?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Think I have a problem that I should return it?


Yep, given the info you just supplied in your last post....

brucek


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the help...I checked my receipt and I was on the very last day to return for an exchange so I just went ahead and exchanged. Crossing fingers that the new one is good to go sans audio pausing.

Circuit City took it back without any trouble luckily.


----------

